# Post all pics of new Madone here



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. I feel the Trek website does not do the new Madone justice. To all those who build the new Madones at your bike store, or to those who test ride and buy them, please post up- close and personal pics here of this bike. Thanks.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Check this out, lots of pics

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/trek_madone_launch07


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Just brought it home.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

azuredrptp said:


> Just brought it home.


Looks great but we need more pictures.... Any plans for the other Madones you own?

Edit: Just saw the other thread. I love that P1 you purchased with "Lance" flames.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

shoerhino said:


> Looks great but we need more pictures.... Any plans for the other Madones you own?
> 
> Edit: Just saw the other thread. I love that P1 you purchased with "Lance" flames.


Thanks, I'm quite fond of the P1 myself. I'll have more pics of the '08 hopefully tomorrow when I have more time and more sunlight.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

azuredrptp said:


> Just brought it home.


That was quick, congratulations. Look forward to a ride report on how it compares to your P1.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yup i really your like P1 bike, shoehino. and i hate to say this but i really really don't like the new madone. thought it was a real joke. Orbea/Giants fans might finally buy the new madone.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Which one is that? It looks like the Performance Fit 5.2.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

Found a random pic on Flickr when browsing:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/531813594/


----------

